# Pioneer PDP-5080 TV Remote Code for 622



## chips4s (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm new to dish network. I have a new VIP622 (delivered in July) connected HDMI to a brand new Pioneer PDP-5080 TV. The PDP-5080 is the next generation set for the PDP-5070. 

I have tried numerous times to program the 622 Remote Control to control my Pioneer TV. I've tried manually entering all the codes listed for Pioneer TV's as well as the auto search function for right code. 

Can anyone help me? I'd think the code would be the same as the PDP-5070 so if anyone has a known working TV code for the 5070 or 5080, I'd appreciate the help before I go & buy a fully programmable remote - 2 remotes is too many for me. Thanks, chips4s


----------



## TLY (Oct 26, 2006)

I've got a Pioneer PDP-5070 and I am using romote control code 637. Maybe that will work for the newer Pioneer.

I've had trouble entering codes before only to later realize I was not holding down the Mode button until all Mode buttons light up.


----------



## chips4s (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks TLY this has done the trick. It's weird, I need to hold the remote buttons down for a full second before anything happens on the TV power & volume buttons - slowest remote response I've ever experienced. I'll probably get a Harmony soon. Thanks again for your help


----------

